# Split Ethernet out of DECA



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

Is it possible to do this:

Ethernet out of DECA
Into
8 port switch
Out of switch
Into
HR20-700 and into PC​
Attached a quick diagram below.​
Basically I want to put an 8 port switch in my living room and cannot run Cat5 from the office to the location. I will have an Internet Connection Kit in the office at the router (plugged in to one of the router's 4 ports) and want to give the Blu-Ray and PC in the living room a network (for media server) and Internet connection. I would think this would work, as the DECA is just an ethernet over coax solution. Anyone think this won't work?​


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes, that will work. It's obviously an unsupported use of DECA, but as long as your comfortable with the setup (and support) there's no problem with it. Should you run into MRV issues that would be the first "piece of the puzzle" I'd look to though


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

dsw2112 said:


> Yes, that will work. It's obviously an unsupported use of DECA, but as long as your comfortable with the setup (and support) there's no problem with it. Should you run into MRV issues that would be the first "piece of the puzzle" I'd look to though


Thanks for the quick reply!

I figured it would work and I figured it would be unsupported by DirecTV. I am fine with that. Troubleshooting MRV, it would be the first thing I would remove.

That being said, I think I will try it as soon as I get my Internet Connection Kit.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

BY they way, do you have a second coax line running to that room from the other one? If so, you could simply buy 2 deca adapters and hook them up just for the networking, and leave your Directv DECA Cloud clean.


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> BY they way, do you have a second coax line running to that room from the other one? If so, you could simply buy 2 deca adapters and hook them up just for the networking, and leave your Directv DECA Cloud clean.


I don't have another drop in the living room. House is a rental and they didn't cable any rooms at all (cheap builder). Who builds a house in 2006 with no cabling at all? Answer, one who is going bankrupt and just trying to finish stuff out. No Voice, Video or Data Cabling at all! Amazing!

Any way, new question:

I am going to be replacing the HR20-100 in my son's room and want to take the new HR24 he is getting and put it in the living room, giving him the HR20-700 currently there. Since the HR24 does not have a DECA breakout box, is there any way to do what I was planning? Can I keep the DECA and just not plug an ethernet cable into the HR24? I really want some internet connections in the living room, but do not want to run Cat5 along the outside of the house (even though there is plenty of coax out there).


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Wisegoat said:


> ...I am going to be replacing the HR20-100 in my son's room and want to take the new HR24 he is getting and put it in the living room, giving him the HR20-700 currently there. Since the HR24 does not have a DECA breakout box, is there any way to do what I was planning? Can I keep the DECA and just not plug an ethernet cable into the HR24? I really want some internet connections in the living room, but do not want to run Cat5 along the outside of the house (even though there is plenty of coax out there).


You'll need a two-way green splitter behind the HR24. One output leg of the splitter to the 24 and one to the DECA.


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

dsw2112 said:


> You'll need a two-way green splitter behind the HR24. One output leg of the splitter to the 24 and one to the DECA.


Will I need a power inserter for the DECA?


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Wisegoat said:


> Will I need a power inserter for the DECA?


If it's a DECA dongle yes.


----------

